# SN Website



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have browsed this site several times trying to find out exactly, who is Ships Nostalgia ?

I have always been impressed with the size (80,000+ members) and professionalism of the site. An awful lot of time and effort obviously goes into its operation.

Who is Ships Nostalgia ? Who runs it and from where ? 

I assume most of the funding is from advertising but it would be nice to know a little bit about its structure, policies, managing board etc.

Maybe a tab marked "About Us" with a few details would be useful ?

Anyway, I thoroughly enjoy browsing the contents, so here's hoping it continues to flourish..


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

J1W1's first question was "who is Ships Nostalgia?"
The reply was a very informative listing of the rules etc but it did not address the basic question.


FME


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I never venture outside this forum.

It is really enjoyable talking to fellow R/Os.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I agree, being a "one man band" for nigh on 20 years it's nice to chat !


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Who are Ships Nostalgia?
I would suggest that the members are (what make) "Ships Nostalgia." (Applause)


----------



## Ian Beattie (Mar 28, 2013)

I must admit that I laughed at R651400 posting as he is by far the most vituperous and albeit humerous poster - I await you jibe squire !

__________________

useeimbutunoseeim Bass


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I am reminded of Professor Stephen Hawkin's reply to the question: "What was there before the big bang?"

I cannot remember the exact words, but it was something like: The question makes no sense as there was no time or space therefore there could be nothing.

He also reported on an audience with Pope John XXIII, saying the Pope had advised him not to research whatever preceded the big bang as he would be "Looking into the face of God".


Which is all a round-about way of saying: it's here, let's not rock the boat by asking how it came to be?


----------



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

A pretty disappointing response to my quite legitimate query.

It seems no one on here has any idea about the organisation that is SN and not many seem to care.

Following the poor response from posters, I did at least hope that one of the moderators might have thrown some light on the background of the site. 

I suppose we just have to trust that the site is benign and merely "a bit of fun".


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

I am not one to explore the 'mysteries of life' nor 'what is behind the web site'! As far as I am concerned all the members aboard share a common bond : ships and the sea. What you get from the web site equals what you are prepared to put into it. The Administrators are there to keep us in order, bless 'em all, which isn't often necessary and behind the scenes are some very brainy gentlemen who I touch my forelock to in thanks.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

It’s free, (some support is welcomed, but not obligatory), and it’s private, that is: no tax money is spent on it either. And if the content is subversive it must be the fault of the members, as the moderators only moderate. And I’ve never heard of addresses being given away or anything else that could justify any complaint against the owners. – So on what basis should anyone demand, or even care about the owners revealing anything about any organisation (if there is any such to be revealed)?


----------



## Graham the pipe (Sep 6, 2010)

The 'es*S*e*N*ce' of this Q & A is that the originator - or 'ors' - is, or are, of a modest and reserved demeanour. This is in keeping with the nature and character of what he, she, or they have created, which I consider to be a 'good, old fashioned {in the complimentary sense of the words} gathering' of like minded and opinionated persons enjoying and sharing their past lives and experiences.

A HH&P NY to ALL! GTP


----------



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

There seems to be some misunderstanding regarding my original post. 

Some people seem to have formed the opinion that I was in some way being critical of the SN website simply by asking for information about its origins, aims and organisation.

Nothing could be further form the truth and I would suggest people read my original post again. 

I think the site is very well organised and very professionally presented and it works very well. I have yet to experience any signs of a glitch. Everything works, no crashes or mishaps.

In fact, it is because it seems to be so professional that prompted my thoughts about exactly who SN is !!

However, I must say that the "don't query anything" or "don't rock the boat" approach to life is, in my view, a very naïve policy, especially in the world of the internet. 

There are so many dodgy sites and scams around, keeping your personal information secure and safe is becoming ever more difficult.

In terms of the internet especially, I would quote an old proverb related to me by a very close Swedish friend and colleague.

To trust is good. Not to trust is better !!


----------



## dbayman (Jan 29, 2012)

you can find out who owns domains by looking up whois - but a lot of sites block their owner ID - here is a short extract about the site ownership
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: WHOISGUARD PROTECTED
Admin Organization: WHOISGUARD, INC.
Admin Street: P.O. BOX 0823-03411
Admin City: PANAMA
Admin State/Province: PANAMA
Admin Postal Code: NA
Admin Country: PA
Admin Phone: +507.8365503
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: +51.17057182
Admin Fax Ext:

If you really want to know you can go through back registrations to the point where it was probably not protected for only $49.

Either that or take my word for it that the site is owned by an old salt who lives in Panama City - he has a parrot and a wooden leg - he also is partial to a drop of Four Bells rum


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

dbayman said:


> you can find out who owns domains by looking up whois - but a lot of sites block their owner ID - here is a short extract about the site ownership
> Registry Admin ID:
> Admin Name: WHOISGUARD PROTECTED
> Admin Organization: WHOISGUARD, INC.
> ...


I must say, that's remarkably accurate! (Jester). 
Sorry Steve! (Ouch)


----------



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

dbayman and Gulpers. 

Many thanks for your posts gents, I'm happy to take your word for it, and wish the old salt and his parrot many more sips, personally I prefer a scoop of old navy Pusser's.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

No matter who owns it. He did a great job with his technical assistants in setting it up and making it the best site on the net. For which I congratulate him. And thats good enough for me.
His Parrot has a patch over one eye I heard.


----------



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

R651400. Yes I did and thank you. 

It was queries not doubts.

I am now more than happy using the site, not that I wasn't before, just satisfying curiosities.

Cheers.


----------

